# "Butter duck" at Easter



## Linda123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Many years ago, at Easter, my m-i-l would sculpt a duck out of a pound of margarine. She would squish the butter through some cheesecloth and then use some kind of nail or screw to create the feathers. 

She passed away and I never got to watch her make them. I was just wondering if anyone else remembers doing this or has tried it? I get my d-i-l's to make one each year to keep the tradition alive but they never look like the ones I remember.

(and if you google "scultping a butter duck" you will get some WEIRD hits! haha)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2011)

In our family it is a lamb sculpture.  Directions for those can be found by searching Easter Butter Lamb.  These may help you with your duck.
Have a great Easter!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 23, 2011)

I had never heard of this before, so I watched all three parts about this butter lamb.  I think it's a wonderful family tradition. Maybe your beloved MIL would approve of a lamb?  Fun to watch all three steps...

YouTube - Easter Butter Lamb (Baranek) - Part 1


----------

